# What kind of Touring Car is this?



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Forum-

Can anyone identify this touring chassis? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

DukeDiablo said:


> Dear Forum-
> 
> Can anyone identify this touring chassis? Thanks for any help!


I believe it is a Himoto. It will also use Exceed or Redcat parts


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

ERCWhtSD

Thanks so much for the reply. I think you are right!

I found this on their site:










Unfortunately I didn't win the auction it was involved in, but I really appreciate the response.

Have a great week.


----------



## woodys3b (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are looking for a shaft drive touring car, check here:

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproduct.asp?catmainid=120

TB-03s for $135.00 is an awesome deal and it comes with motor and speed controller. :wave:


----------



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for the link. That does seem like a great deal for someone wanting to get into Touring.

I was just searching eBay for some miscellaneous parts and came up on that auction. It seemed pretty cheap and I was just curious as what kind of chassis it was.

Thanks again and have a great weekend.


----------

